

Sacrilege 16 Other Time-Honored Tech Traditions We Should End Right Now - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/18/sacrilege-1-other-time-honored-tech-industry-traditions-we-should-end-right-now/

======
mdasen
Some of this just seems silly. Google's doodles don't do anything harmful
which is in stark contrast to rebates which often go unfulfilled and basically
work on the hope that you'll become lazy once the money is spent.

------
ambulatorybird
Okay, well, if he's gonna' complain about naming OS X after cats, then he
should also complain about Ubuntu's alliterative 'adjective + animal' naming
scheme.

